# 870 question



## sajeantet (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay guys I have a question for you to try and help me figure my situation out. I have a real tree camo 870 Super Mag PISTOL GRIP Turkey Gun with a 24" barrel i think. It may be 22". I want to do some upland and waterfoul bird hunting. I went on a trip about 2 years ago to kansas and used this gun and I out shot all the other guns that were with us and they all were brownings but i just couldn't get a bead on a bird with the pistol grip as fast as i like to (is a pistol grip okay for bird hunting?). Anyway i want to get deeper into bird hunting so Heres the question:
Do I buy a longer barrel for my gun and just stick with the pistol grip Or do i buy an 870 express or weatherby pump shotgun? Also if i but the 870 express will my mod and improved chokesthat i bought for my turkey gun fit in the express?

I'm also looking at a weatherby semi auto gun, my limit is $500.

steven in okc


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

the chokes will fit into any 870 express out there that has interchangable
chokes. the pistle grip might be the reason your not shouldering the gun or swinging it properly to get on the birds, and for upland/waterfowl hunting i would like to think that a 26" to 28" barrel is the best lenth.

i've shot shorter and longer barreled shoties, but they either did not swing right for me or kiked like a mother!!!!!!! I have a 28" on my beneli and a28" on my 870. have a bps 20 gage with a 22" that is really nice in cattails for pheasants, that my wife uses. i you were to get another 870 try to go with the express magnum, or the wing master. I allmost forgot 
the bps sucks on waterfowl. :beer:


----------



## sajeantet (Dec 17, 2008)

25-06rem. said:


> the chokes will fit into any 870 express out there that has interchangable
> chokes. the pistle grip might be the reason your not shouldering the gun or swinging it properly to get on the birds, and for upland/waterfowl hunting i would like to think that a 26" to 28" barrel is the best lenth.
> 
> i've shot shorter and longer barreled shoties, but they either did not swing right for me or kiked like a mother!!!!!!! I have a 28" on my beneli and a28" on my 870. have a bps 20 gage with a 22" that is really nice in cattails for pheasants, that my wife uses. i you were to get another 870 try to go with the express magnum, or the wing master. I allmost forgot
> the bps sucks on waterfowl. :beer:


Thanks for your input. So what are the advantages with the express magnum over the regular express? It's just the ability to shoot 3.5 shells and the better butt pad right? academy has an express magnum on sale right now in camo stock for $359 it comes in a 26" vent ribbed barrel and high viz bead.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why not just swap out the stock?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Why not just swap out the stock?


That's what I would do. Cheap on eBay.

I would love to have a 24" barrel on my 870. I think it would mount quicker and swing easier.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Only difference with the Mag express and express is that it can shoot 3.5" shells. Which if up to the shooter. I have guns that shoot the 3.5". I only use 3.5" shells for turkeys other than that I don't shoot them for waterfowl. It is a personal preference.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

Only difference with the Mag express and express is that it can shoot 3.5" shells. Which if up to the shooter. I have guns that shoot the 3.5". I only use 3.5" shells for turkeys other than that I don't shoot them for waterfowl. It is a personal preference.


> sory chuck but thats not corect. Because i have an870 express magnum
> chambered for 2 3/4 or 3"magnum only. not entirerly shure what the diferance is.
> 
> 870 express super magnum is chambered in 3.5". I can't really tell the diferance except for, you only suposed to shoot 2 3/4" magnums i the express.
> ...


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry to quote that wrong, its should have been the other way.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

if you want a longer barrel it is almost the same price to buy a new 870 if not cheaper. i would go to a pawn shop and find one that you can swap out the parts from.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

just so you all know the magnum shoots 2-3/4 to 3 in rounds andthe super magnum shoots 2-3/4 to 3-1/2 in rounds. I should know cause I have the 870 magnum and my buddy has the 870 super magnum.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

25-06rem. said:


> Only difference with the Mag express and express is that it can shoot 3.5" shells. Which if up to the shooter. I have guns that shoot the 3.5". I only use 3.5" shells for turkeys other than that I don't shoot them for waterfowl. It is a personal preference.
> 
> 
> > sory chuck but thats not corect. Because i have an870 express magnum
> ...


From my understanding the differnce between the express and express magnum is supposidly the express receiver isnt rated for magnum loads. However I use to shoot mag out of my express just fine with an occasional hanger once in awhile. The express super mag is the gun capable of the 3.5 in shells


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

With the 870 it's easy to switch to a standard stock and get a longer barrel if you want it. I have a 23" 870 Turkey Camo Super Mag I use for a house gun and a backup for my BPS. Found a 26" barrel on eBay that matched the dipped finish, and I was set. Lots cheaper than buying a new shotgun...


----------

